# Barnes T EZ



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Barnes has there new T EZ bullet out and I shot them last week with excellent results. It has sabot that is .002" smaller than there other tipped bullet so it loaded much easier in my Encore. Accuracy was 1.5" at 100 yrds. I used it with the Blackhorn 209 powder and I am very pleased with the combo. I feel like I finaly have the perfect combination of accuracy and ease of loading along with the great preformance of a Barnes Bullet, I am in Heaven. I shot 6 shots without swabing between and the last one loaded as easy as the first and shot in the same hole. Nice!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

COOL! glad you've found your load for your ENCORE!


----------

